

Ask HN: What are the best growth hacking tools? - reovirus

Startup growth hackers in the HN community, what tools do you use? (preferably free&#x2F;open source)
======
gk1
If you decide to build a house, would you start by asking, "What are the best
construction tools?" Probably not.

Start by defining what it is you're trying to do. Are you trying to get more
visitors to sign up for a trial? Are you trying to lower the bounce rate on
your homepage? Are you trying to get more lifetime value from your existing
SaaS users? ...

A list of tools won't help if you don't know (or don't specify) what you want
to do.

------
nostromo
I think this question is too vague to be answerable.

Enterprise SaaS for example is going to be entirely different than a game for
iOS.

~~~
reovirus
good point, I meant what are good growth hacking tools for startups.

------
taphangum
Not open source but Colibri is pretty nice.
[http://colibri.io](http://colibri.io).

Also check out [http://iwantgrowth.net](http://iwantgrowth.net) for potential
websites where you can find more resources.

------
erict19
For startups, we have a handful of growth hacking resources
here:[https://globality.be/tools?tags=Growth+Hacking](https://globality.be/tools?tags=Growth+Hacking)

------
ulisesrmzroche
I use Mixpanel. It's really powerful and has a nice free tier from which you
can test things out.

